# To go hunting / hunter



## Włoskipolak 72

Hi everybody!


In Polish the word *hunter = myśliwy * derives from *myśl =* idea ,concept, thought, mind.
*myśliwy =* literally : thinking, deliberating, rational'.

The earliest meaning 'thinking, pondering, focused, attentive' has been preserved in some Slavic languages (Czech myslivý 'thinking, pondering', Ukrainian myslývyj 'understanding, comprehending').


*hunter* = "one who engages in the chase of game or other wild animals," mid-13c.
Old English huntian "chase game" (transitive and intransitive), perhaps developed from hunta "hunter," and related to hentan "to seize," from Proto-Germanic *huntojan (source also of Gothic hinþan "to seize, capture," Old High German hunda "booty"), which is of uncertain origin.

Polish

to go huntig = iść na *polowanie* , iść na *łowy* (archaic)

hunter = myśliwy, łowca.

fish =  łowić ryby or iść na ryby

catch = złapać, upolować, złowić

The hunters hunted a wild boar. = Myśliwi upolowali dzika.


How do you say it in your language ?


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish the word *hunter = myśliwy * derives from *myśl =* idea ,concept, thought, mind.
> *myśliwy =* literally : thinking, deliberating, rational'.


I don't really see the link between _thinking/deliberating_ and _hunting_. Can you develop?
Is it linked with the fact that hunting is a group/elaborate activity?


----------



## Awwal12

Russian
hunt = охота (okhóta, literally "desire")
hunter = охотник (okhótnik)
to hunt = охотиться (okhótit'sya)

catch = imperf. ловить (lovít'), perf. поймать (poymát'), изловить (izlovít'; normally implies considerable effort).

fishing = рыба́лка (rybálka), рыбная ловля (rýbnaya lóvlya, lit. "fish catching"), рыболо́вство (rybolóvstvo, id., but only as a general activity, typically professional)
fisherman = рыба́к (rybák), рыболов (rybolóv, lit. "fish-catcher")
to fish = ловить рыбу (lovít' rýbu, lit. "to catch fish"), рыбачить (rybáchit'); with a fishing pole also удить рыбу (udít' rýbu, lit. ~"to fishingpole fish"; cf. údochka, arch. udá "fishing pole").

The hunters hunted a wild boar (resultative, which is apparently implied):
Охотники поймали кабана (okhótniki poymáli kabaná; = caught it alive)
Охотники убили кабана (okhótniki ubíli kabaná; = killed it in a hunt)
Охотники подстрелили кабана (okhótniki podstrelíli kabaná; = shot it)
Охотники добыли кабана (okhótniki dobýli kabaná; literally "got (by work)", "acquired"; normally presumes a kill)


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Russian
> hunt = охота (okhóta, literally "desire")
> hunter = охотник (okhótnik)
> to hunt = охотиться (okhótit'sya)
> 
> catch = imperf. ловить (lovít'), perf. поймать (poymát'), изловить (izlovít'; normally implies considerable effort).
> 
> fishing = рыба́лка (rybálka), рыбная ловля (rýbnaya lóvlya, lit. "fish catching"), рыболо́вство (rybolóvstvo, id., but only as a general activity, typically professional)
> fisherman = рыба́к (rybák), рыболов (rybolóv, lit. "fish-catcher")
> to fish = ловить рыбу (lovít' rýbu, lit. "to catch fish"), рыбачить (rybáchit'); with a fishing pole also удить рыбу (udít' rýbu, lit. ~"to fishingpole fish"; cf. údochka, arch. udá "fishing pole").
> 
> The hunters hunted a wild boar (resultative, which is apparently implied):
> Охотники поймали кабана (okhótniki poymáli kabaná; = caught it alive)
> Охотники убили кабана (okhótniki ubíli kabaná; = killed it in a hunt)
> Охотники подстрелили кабана (okhótniki podstrelíli kabaná; = shot it)
> Охотники добыли кабана (okhótniki dobýli kabaná; literally "got (by work)", "acquired"; normally presumes a kill)


Awwal2, how can you say "to go hunting"? пойти в охоту?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Awwal2, how can you say "to go hunting"? пойти в охоту?


"Пойти *на* охоту".  Hunting is treated as a surface in Russian as far as spatial constructions go.


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> fish = łowić ryby or iść na ryby


In French:
_aller à la pêche / pêcher = to go fishing_

Don't mix up:

_p*ê*cher _(with a circumflex accent), cognate with Spanish _pescar_, Italian _pescare _= _to go fishing. _These ones come from Latin _piscis _(fish)_, _itself from Indo-European _peisk, _which through Proto-Germanic _fiskaz, _has also given English _fish._
and _p*é*cher _(with an acute accent), cognate with Spanish _pecar, _Italian _peccare = to sin, to commit sins. _These ones come from Latin _peccare _(to sin)_, _which etymology is less clear, maybe from Indo-European _pik _(to be angry).


----------



## apmoy70

Ιn Greek, hunting is identified literally with _leading dogs_ as the earliest humans hunted with the help of dogs (which is the first animal humans domesticated before even sheep or cow):
_Hunter_ is *«κυνηγός»* [ci.ni.ˈɣo̞s̠] (masc. & fem.) - - > lit. _leader/guide of dogs_ < Classical masc. & fem. noun *kŭnēgós*, Doric *«κυνᾱγός» kŭnāgós* (idem), a compound: Classical name of dog *«κύων» kúōn* (masc. or fem.) + Classical verb   *«ἄγω» ắgō*.

_Hunting_ is *«κυνήγι»* [ci.ˈni.ʝi] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neuter contraction *«κυνήγι(ο)ν» kynḗgi(o)n* of Classical neuter noun *«κυνηγέσιον» kŭnēgésĭŏn*.

The verb is *«κυνηγάω/κυνηγώ»* [ci.ni.ˈɣa.o̟] (uncontracted)/[ci.ni.ˈɣo̞] (contracted) < Classical v. *«κυνηγέω/κυνηγω̃» kŭnēgéō* (uncontracted)/*kŭnēgô* (contracted).

_To go hunting_ = *«Πάω για κυνήγι»* [ˈpa.o̞.ˌʝa.ciˈni.ʝi] - - > _to go for hunting_.

_To fish _is *«ψαρεύω»* [p͡s̠a.ɾe.vo̞] in MoGr < MoGr neuter noun *ψάρι»* ['p͡s̠a.ɾi] (neut.) - - > _fish_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«ὀψάριον» opsárion* (idem) < Classical neut. noun *«ὄψον» ópsŏn* --> _side dish_; in the Hellenistic era, the name *«ὄψον»* became synonymous with the _fish-dish_ and eventually the metonymy of fish (PIE *h₁op-s- _side-food_ cf Lat. opsōnium, _anything eaten with bread to give it relish, especially fish_).

_Fisher _is *«ψαράς»* [p͡s̠a.ˈɾas̠] (masc. or fem.) < «ψάρι».

_Fishing_ is *«ψάρεμα»* [ˈp͡s̠a.ɾe̞.ma] (neut.).

In ancient Greek, _fishing_ was *«ἁλιείᾱ» hălieíā *< Classical feminine noun *«ἅλς» hắls* - - > _sea_, and _fisher_ was *«ἁλιεύς» hălieús* (masc. & fem.). The verb was *«ἁλιεύω» hălieúō*.

Edit: Added fishing, fisher and the corresponding verb


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

- to hunt = *caçar* /kə'sa/ (from Late Latin *_captiare_ 'try to catch, chase', var. from Latin _captare_ "to take, hold," frequentative of _capere_ "to take, hold," from PIE root _*kap- _"to grasp." | related to both _chase_ and _catch_ in English)
- to go hunting = *anar de cacera */ə'naðəkə'seɾə/
- a hunter = *un caçador *(m.) /kəsə'ðo/, *una caçadora* (f.) /kəsə'ðoɾə/ 

- to fish = *pescar* /pəs'ka/ (from Latin _piscare_)
- to catch = *agafar* /əɣə'fa/ (from prefix a- plus old _gafar_, from Germanic origin, perhaps a root *gaff- meaning 'hook'; compare German _Gabel_, Swedish _gaffel_)

- The hunters hunted a wild boar. = *Els caçadors van caçar un senglar.*


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

- hunting (vn.)= *hela* /'hɛla/ 'to drive, to chase' Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'heliaf' < _*selg-_ 'to drop', 'to cast', to throw'
- a hunter (n.) = *heliwr* /'hɛljur/ ('hunting' + 'man')

- fishing (vn.) = *pysgota */pəs'kᴐta/ (from Latin _piscare_)
- catching (vn.) = *dal* /dal/ IE '*_del(ə)gh' _Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'daliaf'

_____________________

@Penyafort 

- to catch = *agafar* /əɣə'fa/ (from prefix a- plus old _gafar_, from Germanic origin, perhaps a root *gaff- meaning 'hook'; compare German _Gabel_, Swedish _gaffel_)

------------------
Don't forget that English also has 'gaff' for weapons used against fish: Definition of GAFF, and that Welsh has *caff* as a (n.m.) meaning 'clutch', 'grasp' 'grip':

Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'caff'.

Further, in the anonymous 7th(?) century lullaby Dinogad's Smock, the baby's mother recites to her sleeping infant about his father's hunting dogs, *Giff and Gaff*:

Dinogad's Smock - Wikipedia


----------



## Yendred

In French:
_chasser _[ʃa.se] _/ aller à la chasse _[ʃas] _= to go hunting
chasseur _[ʃa.sœʁ]_ = hunter_

The alternation between the sounds /ʃ/ and /s/ has given a famous tongue-twister:
_Un chasseur sachant chasser sait chasser sans son chien._
(more or less: _A hunter who knows hunting knows how to hunt without his dog_)


----------



## elroy

Awwal12 said:


> "Пойти *на* охоту".  Hunting is treated as a surface in Russian as far as spatial constructions go.


Hunting is not a “surface” in any language, and this is not a “spatial construction.”

на, like “on,” has many uses other than one thing being literally on top of another.

Compare:_ I’m going on a hunt._


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> Hunting is not a “surface” in any language, and this is not a “spatial construction.”


Well, in a sense, it is. 
The issue is that Russian, much like most other Slavic languages, must ascribe some default set of spatial prepositions (with the directive, the locative and the ablative meanings)  to any noun with some physical referent, basically treating it either like a surface (na + N(acc.), na + N(prep.), s + N(gen.)) or like a volume (v + N(acc.), v + N(prep.), iz + N(gen.)). Of course, in the situations where a hunt is being considered as a concept and not a real activity, it will take the more general "v" and "iz" nonetheless.


----------



## elroy

No matter what you consider a hunt to be, it is not a surface and there is nothing spatial about this.  на here has nothing to do with surfaces or spatial relationships; this is an entirely different usage.

As I said, English also uses "on," and again, this has nothing to do with surfaces or spatial relationships.

Dictionaries list this meaning separately from "on" as in "The book is on the table."  See, for example, #1 and #12 in the Collins entry from our website: 
1. in contact or connection with the surface of; at the upper surface of: _an apple on the ground,  a mark on the table cloth_
12. in the process or course of: _on a journey, on strike_

"on a hunt" means "in the process or course of a hunt," not "in contact or connection with the surface of a hunt / at the upper surface of a hunt."


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> No matter what you consider a hunt to be, it is not a surface and there is nothing spatial about this.


I am saying that a hunt is *represented* as a surface by Russian grammar. And as a physical activity it *must* be located somewhere, thus unavoidably participating in certain spatial relationships; in the end, "na okhótu" answers the question "kudá" ("where to?"). And it works in just the same manner which makes a room or a store "a volume" in Russian, but turns a kitchen or a post office into "surfaces" (though activities - wars, sport events, exams etc. - are typically "surfaces" in Russian in general).


----------



## elroy

You are erroneously assuming that because it uses the preposition на, it must be represented/understood/perceived as a “surface.” You are assuming a nonexistent correlation between на and a physical location on a surface.  That’s *one* use of the preposition, but as I’ve shown, there are many others that have nothing to do with being on a surface.  There may very well be a specific reason на охоту uses на and not some other preposition, but this is most certainly not it.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> I don't really see the link between _thinking/deliberating_ and _hunting_. Can you develop?
> Is it linked with the fact that hunting is a group/elaborate activity?


In the 15th-16th century, the word _*myśliwy*_ (hunter) was not a noun (as it is now), but an adjective, used in the sense of 'one who tends to think, who ponders readily'. It was directly linked to the verb think which at the time had the obverse form think.
In the second half of the 16th century, the term _*myśliwy*_ came to mean "someone who is clever, cunning, and crafty in snares". At the time, hunting was considered to be a rather difficult occupation, requiring concentration, wits and cunning.




Yendred said:


> In French:
> _chasser _[ʃa.se] _/ aller à la chasse _[ʃas] _= to go hunting
> chasseur _[ʃa.sœʁ]_ = hunter_
> 
> The alternation between the sounds /ʃ/ and /s/ has given a famous tongue-twister:
> _Un chasseur sachant chasser sait chasser sans son chien._
> (more or less: _A hunter who knows hunting knows how to hunt without his dog_)



Czasownik *polować* (hunt) czyli pierwotnie właśnie ‘jeździć na pole’ (w znaczeniu: na polowanie), powstał dopiero w drugiej połowie XVI w., od niego zaś utworzono rzeczownik czynnościowy polowanie. A więc słowa pole – polować – polowanie  tworzą podobny ciąg wyrazów pochodnych jak np. słowa: taniec – tańczyć – tańczenie.

The verb polować (hunt) originally meaning 'to go to the field' (in the sense of 'to hunt'), was not coined until the second half of the 16th century, from which the action noun polowanie was formed. Thus, the words pole - polować- polowanie form a similar sequence of derivative words as, for example, taniec (dance) - tańczyć  (to dance) - tańczenie (dancing)



*myśleć  *(perfective pomyśleć)  to think about /of something
Old Polish _*myślić*_*, = myśli+wy *  'one who tends to think, who ponders readily.

*domyślać (się)* impf (_perfective_ *domyślić*) = (reflexive) to guess, to presume, to suspect.
*namyślać (się) * impf (_perfective_ *namyślić*) = (reflexive) to decide, to make up one's mind.
*obmyślać* impf, *obmyślić *pf = (transitive) to contrive, to design, to work out.
*rozmyślać* impf, *rozmyślić* pf = (intransitive) to ponder; to dwell on; to deliberate [+ _nad_ (instrumental) = on what]
*wmyślać* impf, *wmyślić *pf =  (transitive) to come up with (an idea) 
                                             (transitive) to think up; to make up; to invent
                                              (transitive) to berate; to insult


*Prefixed forms of myśleć and their co-occurrence with Object Forms*


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> You are erroneously assuming that because it uses the preposition на, it must be represented/understood/perceived as a “surface.”


Not just "на", but a certain surface-associated set of spatial prepositions and related grammatical cases. You may argue these are mysteriously correlating lexical properties of those prepositions, but the thing is that in similar cases (with "kitchens" and "rooms", "stores" and "post offices") the same choice cannot be determined by purely semantic criteria and will be unavoidably reduced to the lexical properties of the nouns in question anyway.

So a "post office" is not only a "girl", but also a "surface".


----------



## elroy

I'm not arguing that this has to do with any particular "lexical properties" or otherwise; I'm saying there _may_ be some correlation or explanation (as opposed to it being completely arbitrary), but that it's definitely not anything that has to do with surfaces. 



Awwal12 said:


> will be unavoidably reduced to the lexical properties of the nouns in question


It may have to do with the lexical/semantic properties of the nouns, but even then this would not mean that the nouns are being treated as surfaces.  You are still attached to the erroneous idea that на suggests a surface.  In English, an event may happen *at* 9:00 *on* a Thursday *in* September.  I hope you wouldn't argue that Thursday is a surface and September is an enclosure! 



Awwal12 said:


> So a "post office" is not only a "girl", but also a "surface".


As I'm sure you know, in the vast majority of cases grammatical gender cannot be attributed to any specific semantic properties of the noun in question, so this doesn't support your argument.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Awwal12 said:


> Russian
> *hunt = охота (okhóta, literally "desire")
> hunter = охотник (okhótnik)
> to hunt = охотиться (okhótit'sya)*
> 
> catch = imperf. ловить (lovít'), perf. поймать (poymát'), изловить (izlovít'; normally implies considerable effort).
> 
> fishing = рыба́лка (rybálka), рыбная ловля (rýbnaya lóvlya, lit. "fish catching"), рыболо́вство (rybolóvstvo, id., but only as a general activity, typically professional)
> fisherman = рыба́к (rybák), рыболов (rybolóv, lit. "fish-catcher")
> to fish = ловить рыбу (lovít' rýbu, lit. "to catch fish"), рыбачить (rybáchit'); with a fishing pole also удить рыбу (udít' rýbu, lit. ~"to fishingpole fish"; cf. údochka, arch. udá "fishing pole").
> 
> The hunters hunted a wild boar (resultative, which is apparently implied):
> Охотники поймали кабана (okhótniki poymáli kabaná; = caught it alive)
> Охотники убили кабана (okhótniki ubíli kabaná; = killed it in a hunt)
> Охотники подстрелили кабана (okhótniki podstrelíli kabaná; = shot it)
> Охотники добыли кабана (okhótniki dobýli kabaná; literally "got (by work)", "acquired"; normally presumes a kill)


Thanks !

So in Russian verb *охота* (Pol. ochota) means both desire and hunt.


Мне хочется охотиться (I'm not sure if that is correct ?) = Mam ochotę na polowanie = I'm in the mood for hunting.

What about  *охотник *? (Pol.) ochotnik = a volunteer ? = волонтер ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> In French:
> _aller à la pêche / pêcher = to go fishing_
> 
> Don't mix up:
> 
> _p*ê*cher _(with a circumflex accent), cognate with Spanish _pescar_, Italian _pescare _= _to go fishing. _These ones come from Latin _piscis _(fish)_, _itself from Indo-European _peisk, _which through Proto-Germanic _fiskaz, _has also given English _fish._
> and _p*é*cher _(with an acute accent), cognate with Spanish _pecar, _Italian _peccare = to sin, to commit sins. _These ones come from Latin _peccare _(to sin)_, _which etymology is less clear, maybe from Indo-European _pik _(to be angry).


Thanks !

Could you please pronunce _p*ê*cher and p*é*cher ? _



Penyafort said:


> *Catalan*
> 
> - to hunt = *caçar* /kə'sa/ (from Late Latin *_captiare_ 'try to catch, chase', var. from Latin _captare_ "to take, hold," frequentative of _capere_ "to take, hold," from PIE root _*kap- _"to grasp." | related to both _chase_ and _catch_ in English)
> - to go hunting = *anar de cacera */ə'naðəkə'seɾə/
> - a hunter = *un caçador *(m.) /kəsə'ðo/, *una caçadora* (f.) /kəsə'ðoɾə/
> 
> - to fish = *pescar* /pəs'ka/ (from Latin _piscare_)
> - to catch = *agafar* /əɣə'fa/ (from prefix a- plus old _gafar_, from Germanic origin, perhaps a root *gaff- meaning 'hook'; compare German _Gabel_, Swedish _gaffel_)
> 
> - The hunters hunted a wild boar. = *Els caçadors van caçar un senglar.*


Italian 

to go hunting = andare a caccia
to hunt = cercare , dare la caccia a
a hunter = cacciatore , (battitore) ?

to fish = pescare
to go fishing = andare a pescare , andare a pesca

to catch = prendere , catturare


----------



## Welsh_Sion

All this reminds me of that little English story of the girl and the hunter.

She was chaste
She was chased
She was no longer chased
She was no longer chaste


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Could you please pronunce _p*ê*cher and p*é*cher ?_


In France French it's the same: /pe.ʃe/
But I guess the Québécois would make a difference.


----------



## elroy

Yendred said:


> In France French it's the same: /pe.ʃe/
> But I guess the Québécois would make a difference.


I believe the "ê" in "pêcher" is pronounced as a diphthong in Quebec French, probably [ei̯] or [ɛɪ̯] (@Terio?).


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> As I'm sure you know, in the vast majority of cases grammatical gender cannot be attributed to any specific semantic properties of the noun in question, so this doesn't support your argument.


Ahem. I never said that a hunt has semantic properties of a surface. I merely stated that Russian grammar treats it as a surface. And as a girl, to that matter.


----------



## elroy

Russian grammar does not treat it as a surface or as a girl.  Russian grammar requires the use of the preposition на with this noun in this meaning, and it assigns the noun feminine gender.  End of story.


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> Russian grammar does not treat it as a surface or as a girl.  Russian grammar requires the use of the preposition на with this noun in this meaning, and it assigns the noun feminine gender.  End of story.


Which means it treats the word (grammar-wise) as if it were a surface and a female (which are good prototypes). The only grammatical test which could reveal some difference between "a hunt" and "Jane Doe" in Russian is an animacy test (and in this case the only difference would be different interrogative and some relative pronouns). Of course, everyone realizes that a hunt is not a female and its representation as a surface is purely conventional, but a full description of the language's grammar is insufficient for that: you would need a knowledge of the physical world around us as well.

I really don't get what distinction you try to make here, I'm afraid.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Welsh_Sion said:


> *Cymraeg/Welsh*
> 
> - hunting (vn.)= *hela* /'hɛla/ 'to drive, to chase' Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'heliaf' < _*selg-_ 'to drop', 'to cast', to throw'
> - a hunter (n.) = *heliwr* /'hɛljur/ ('hunting' + 'man')
> 
> - fishing (vn.) = *pysgota */pəs'kᴐta/ (from Latin _piscare_)
> - catching (vn.) = *dal* /dal/ IE '*_del(ə)gh' _Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'daliaf'
> 
> _____________________
> 
> @Penyafort
> 
> - to catch = *agafar* /əɣə'fa/ (from prefix a- plus old _gafar_, from Germanic origin, perhaps a root *gaff- meaning 'hook'; compare German _Gabel_, Swedish _gaffel_)
> 
> ------------------
> Don't forget that English also has 'gaff' for weapons used against fish: Definition of GAFF, and that Welsh has *caff* as a (n.m.) meaning 'clutch', 'grasp' 'grip':
> 
> Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru 'caff'.
> 
> Further, in the anonymous 7th(?) century lullaby Dinogad's Smock, the baby's mother recites to her sleeping infant about his father's hunting dogs, *Giff and Gaff*:
> 
> Dinogad's Smock - Wikipedia


Thanks !

I like the word pysgota 

Mae'r *pysgod* yn byw yn y môr.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Very good sentence. _Da iawn ti! _(Very colloquially in the North West we say *'sgota*).

Notice how the singulative is derived from the plural/collective: *pysgod > pysgodyn*


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Ιn Greek, hunting is identified literally with _leading dogs_ as the earliest humans hunted with the help of dogs (which is the first animal humans domesticated before even sheep or cow):
> _Hunter_ is *«κυνηγός»* [ci.ni.ˈɣo̞s̠] (masc. & fem.) - - > lit. _leader/guide of dogs_ < Classical masc. & fem. noun *kŭnēgós*, Doric *«κυνᾱγός» kŭnāgós* (idem), a compound: Classical name of dog *«κύων» kúōn* (masc. or fem.) + Classical verb   *«ἄγω» ắgō*.
> 
> _Hunting_ is *«κυνήγι»* [ci.ˈni.ʝi] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neuter contraction *«κυνήγι(ο)ν» kynḗgi(o)n* of Classical neuter noun *«κυνηγέσιον» kŭnēgésĭŏn*.
> 
> The verb is *«κυνηγάω/κυνηγώ»* [ci.ni.ˈɣa.o̟] (uncontracted)/[ci.ni.ˈɣo̞] (contracted) < Classical v. *«κυνηγέω/κυνηγω̃» kŭnēgéō* (uncontracted)/*kŭnēgô* (contracted).
> 
> _To go hunting_ = *«Πάω για κυνήγι»* [ˈpa.o̞.ˌʝa.ciˈni.ʝi] - - > _to go for hunting_.
> 
> _To fish _is *«ψαρεύω»* [p͡s̠a.ɾe.vo̞] in MoGr < MoGr neuter noun *ψάρι»* ['p͡s̠a.ɾi] (neut.) - - > _fish_ < Byz. neut. diminutive *«ὀψάριον» opsárion* (idem) < Classical neut. noun *«ὄψον» ópsŏn* --> _side dish_; in the Hellenistic era, the name *«ὄψον»* became synonymous with the _fish-dish_ and eventually the metonymy of fish (PIE *h₁op-s- _side-food_ cf Lat. opsōnium, _anything eaten with bread to give it relish, especially fish_).
> 
> _Fisher _is *«ψαράς»* [p͡s̠a.ˈɾas̠] (masc. or fem.) < «ψάρι».
> 
> _Fishing_ is *«ψάρεμα»* [ˈp͡s̠a.ɾe̞.ma] (neut.).
> 
> In ancient Greek, _fishing_ was *«ἁλιείᾱ» hălieíā *< Classical feminine noun *«ἅλς» hắls* - - > _sea_, and _fisher_ was *«ἁλιεύς» hălieús* (masc. & fem.). The verb was *«ἁλιεύω» hălieúō*.
> 
> Edit: Added fishing, fisher and the corresponding verb


Thanks !

*κυνηγός *means also chaser  ?





while in Polish chaser means also lady-killer , womanizer .. (babiarz , kobieciarz) ..

fisher = rybak 
fish = ryba 

fishing = 

rybołówstwo 
połów (catch , haul)
wędkarstwo (angling)
łowienie ryb 
rybactwo


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> *κυνηγός *means also chaser  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while in Polish chaser means also lady-killer , womanizer .. (babiarz , kobieciarz) ..
> 
> fisher = rybak
> fish = ryba
> 
> fishing =
> 
> rybołówstwo
> połów (catch , haul)
> wędkarstwo (angling)
> łowienie ryb
> rybactwo


Chaser no, but lady-killer womanizer...yes.
Chaser is *«διώκτης»* [ði.ˈo̞.kt̠is̠] < v. *«διώκω»* [ˈðʝo̞.ko̞] < Classical v. *«διώκω» dĭṓkō*.


----------



## Sobakus

elroy said:


> You are erroneously assuming that because it uses the preposition на, it must be represented/understood/perceived as a “surface.” You are assuming a nonexistent correlation between на and a physical location on a surface.  That’s *one* use of the preposition, but as I’ve shown, there are many others that have nothing to do with being on a surface.  There may very well be a specific reason на охоту uses на and not some other preposition, but this is most certainly not it.


While what @Awwal12 has been saying here is admittedly vague, impressionistic and deserves to be questioned, there does exist a well-developed line of research in Cognitive Linguistics that explores broadly the same topic - Conceptual Metaphor. One of its basic insights is that people habitually conceive time as space, examples being “he slept *through* the meeting,” “*way back* when”, “Friday *comes before* Saturday”.

However, basic prespositions with both time and space related meanings aren't necessarily examples of such a metaphor – the temporal meaning, even though it's clearly developed out of the spatial one, may have become grammaticalised. One way to decide this is represented by this study by David Kemmerer (2005), who finds that in English,


> although the spatial and temporal meanings of prepositions are historically linked by virtue of the TIME IS SPACE metaphor, they can be (and may normally be) represented and processed independently of each other in the brains of modern adults.


This, of course, aligns with your own point of view rather than Awwal12's; I was hoping to demonstrate that his insight is not without merit or precedent.


----------

